# Co-Surgeons



## lscott (Aug 31, 2009)

what is the proper way to code / bill for two surgeons performing different parts of the surgery?  I know to use the -62 modifier, but do I bill only for my surgeons portion with the -62.  For example, revision of a vaginal cuff was  done by my doctor, but another doctor, not in my practice, did an exploratory lap of the abdomen and bowel.  How would I code this?

Lisa S


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 31, 2009)

This is not two parts of the same surgery, this is two surgeries performed in the same surgical session.  You need no modifier to bill the surgery your physician performed.  For the 62 modifier, both surgeons must be performing different pieces of the same surgical procedure; such as one surgeon performs the opening and approach of an anterior laminectomy and a different surgeon performs the laminectomy.  Both physicians will write an op note detailing his specific function, and both will bill the same procedure code with the 62 modifier attached.  In your scenario each surgeon will be using a different CPT code so no modifier.


----------

